# Hut's on Ca finish?



## lago (Aug 27, 2011)

I was talked into buying some Hut's polish by Woodcraft and have used it on several pens that were CA finished.

I was watching some of the youtube videos and one, I think by grub32, mentioned not to polish too hard on CA finish or the CA will crack.

I polished several pens, following Hut's directions, but now wondering if I may have heated the CA enough to cause cracking. If so, how long before it will show?
Thanks
Lago

p.s. I do like the finish. What are other options do you suggest after CA is applied?


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been using that combination for over a year and never had a problem. Cracks would show up immediatly since CA is a hard finish. The heat build up can cause the wood to expand and pow!! crack. Light pressure is best.


----------



## Seer (Aug 27, 2011)

Get something called Plastx at Walmart and it will do a great job to shine your pens and fill in the scratches.  In the auto dept.


----------



## Whaler (Aug 27, 2011)

I have Hut's Plastic Polish, Meguiar's PlastX and Autosol metal polish on my bench and I like the Autosol the best for both CA finishes and acrylics.


----------



## lago (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks....if it cracks right away then I am OK.

I do have Plastx on hand that I have been using on acrylic.  Will try that on CA finish also.

Thanks

Lago


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 27, 2011)

Seer said:


> Get something called Plastx at Walmart and it will do a great job to shine your pens and fill in the scratches.  In the auto dept.



just an FYI .. if he's talking about Hut Ultra Gloss, this is a finer polish 
than PlastX.. it is just one step beyond it (half micron?)


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been following up my CA finish with Huts Plastic Polish.

Twice I got it too hot. Both times it was as if there were bubbles that boiled to the surface of the CA, but no cracks.

Those bubbles went away easily with the higher grit MM and a re-polish. 

The term, "Hot" can be defined by one's own perception. I saw one video say, "smoking", and found that that is too hot, causing a poor finish.

That's my experience.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a new favorite. My old favorite over CA or acrylic WAS Novus 2 followed by PlastX. My new favorite is Stick Fast Satin Finish followed by Stick Fast Gloss Finish.

I swear you could put Stick Fast on a 1960 DeSoto and it would shine like a 2011 Corvette! It is GOOD STUFF!!!


----------

